# Adobe After Effekt Projektil mit Schweif ^^



## sandministrator (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Also zuerst muss ich mal sagen euer Forum hier ist einfach super und es sind hier auch sehr engagierte User unterwegs 

Also ich habe nun eine Szene mit Adobe After Effect erstellt ( Also Bullet Time xD ) nun habe ich die Frage an euch wie ich den berühmten Schweif hinter der Kugel ohne 3D ies erstelle ( hab nur Sketchup)

Am besten eine ausführliche Anleitung 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sandro


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2010)

Am Einfachsten dürfte das (mit Bordmitteln) mit CC Particle World und einer hübschen Wolke/Qualm Textur gehen, die du an den Pfad deines Projektils hängst..


----------



## sandministrator (26. Juli 2010)

Phuuu also zuerst male Danke für deine Antwort

Und meine Frage ist jetz wie soll ich das mit der Textur dann machen   Ist das dann sozusagen 3D in after effect?


----------

